# Remote Code Polaroid TDM-1421C TV/DVD?



## Mark_M (Oct 31, 2006)

Can anyone suggest a remote code for a Polaroid TDM-1421C TV/DVD combo?

This is a 14" TV/DV combo I have in the kids bedroom that I am piping a signal to from my HR20 in the family room. I am using the RC24 remote, but Polaroid isn't listed anywhere in the remote setup for TV or DVD.

A search of the forums suggested that Polaroid has put their names on TVs made by Mitsubishi and LG in the past. Any idea who makes this TV for them? I’ve tried the Mitsubishi code with no luck. LG isn't on the list but Goldstar (same company I believe) codes didn't work either.

Any suggestions what code might work before I try the code search method on the remote?

Thanks


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Try searching dvd codes on either av1 or av2 devices, but search for volume instead of power: With the TV on:


1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 1, wait two blinks
4. enter 2
5. press and release VOL UP
6. keep pressing and releasing CH UP, if and when the tv vol changes
7. press SELECT to lock in code

To punch-through the vol to other devices:

1. av1 or av2
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press SELECT


----------



## Mark_M (Oct 31, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Try searching dvd codes on either av1 or av2 devices, but search for volume instead of power: With the TV on:
> 
> 1. av1 or av2
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> ...


No Luck, but thanks for the suggestion.

Any other suggestions? Can I assume now that there is no code that will work with this TV?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Mark_M said:


> No Luck, but thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Any other suggestions? Can I assume now that there is no code that will work with this TV?


If the codesearch failed to come up with a code, yes.

There is now a manual on directv.com for a new remote, RC64, only difference from older remotes is large library of TV & TV combo codes. New brands, new codes for older brands. The codes are worthless to old remotes, but there is a Tv/Dvd code listed for Polaroid, its 11991.


----------



## Mark_M (Oct 31, 2006)

Edmund said:


> If the codesearch failed to come up with a code, yes.
> 
> There is now a manual on directv.com for a new remote, RC64, only difference from older remotes is large library of TV & TV combo codes. New brands, new codes for older brands. The codes are worthless to old remotes, but there is a Tv/Dvd code listed for Polaroid, its 11991.


Thanks again. I didn't know this was availble. I wish D*'s order page was up to date as it doesn't list the new remote, but I did find the manual you mentioned. When the RC32 remote was first available they weren't listed on the order page either. You had to come to DBSTalk to find out about it and could only order on the phone. We are lucky to have a great place to exchange ideas. Maybe D* should contribute $ here since the forum is doing much of their support for them.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know if this will help, but the Polaroid is actually the same as an Audiovox. If you need to check to see if there are any additional codes that you can find under Audiovox.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I have been trying to find a remote code for my Magnavox LCD tv. I did a code search and came up empty.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Call into tech support, they might have new / additional codes.

But polaroids are always hard to program.


----------

